# Backhoe Stabilizer Arm Cleats.



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

Backhoe Stabilizer Arm Cleats.
I got tired of the backhoe pulling the tractor when I it a big rock or root. Yes all 4 wheels on the ground and such. When I check into cleats for the Backhoe Stabilizer Arm feet the cheapest I found was $250..

So I got some 2" by 7/16 angle steel cut it down to 8 1/4" made a template drill the 3 holes in each one got some grade 8 bolts, nuts & washers. I painted it orange so I wont hit my arm on them when not in use.

From the drill bit steel & hardware my cost was $60..
Was out digging a hole for the duck pond and they worked great!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks good Mrsig...


----------

